

Review my startup: In-App Chat for iOS - msencenb
http://twothreeform.com/ios_in_app_chat

======
ovidiu
I'll be honest with you.

It smells like vaporware to me. The mock-up design looks pretty bad.

I would call it a weekend project idea, not a startup. If you want me to
seriously take this into consideration, you should make a working prototype
with SDK, tutorial and sample app available in the App Store.

~~~
msencenb
The landing page is certainly a weekend project. And the mockup design isn't
what it will look like in app I coded it more out of fun than anything (its a
working chat room on the page).

If you want something more meaty I have a working SDK for in-app forms
<http://www.twothreeform.com> and an app in the app store with a working in-
app forum (search inspirational quotes, author matt sencenbaugh)

